# Amazing Pooktre Treeshaper Artist



## ROOTSXROCKS (Jul 3, 2010)

In 1987 Peter had the idea of growing a chair. In 1995 Peter and Becky became life partners. One year later Pooktre was born. Together they have mastered the art of Tree shaping. Pooktre has perfected a Gradual shaping method, which is the shaping of trees as they grow along predetermined designs. Designing and setting up the supporting famework are fundamental to the success of a tree. Some are intended for harvest to be high quality indoor furniture and others will remain living art.
http://www.pooktre.com/index.html


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 3, 2010)

Off the Cool meter!

There's a local gent that did some basic shapes in several trees.
Initials, knots, and that sort of thing, but NOTHING like these folks.

Looks sorta like the Choke cherry that grows up in the Blueberry patch when I turn my back for 10 Min. I can see why he uses it. The stuff grows fast and will wind around things with minimal pressure.

Thanks for posting it!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## computeruser (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm impressed.


----------

